# Ordered private blood test



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi

I've ordered a private blood test to be done for TSH, FT3, FT4 and thyroid antibodies since my ultrasound scan has come back normal.

I have got a blood test booked with my practice next week but would they be happy to do another blood sample for the test kit I will have through the private blood test labs I have ordered it through? Would I need to pay extra? Would it be safer to book an appointment with a private hospital? Would I need to pay them?

Thanks for your help.

Jo xxx


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Would I need to pay them?


Probably.

I have private lab's done through Labcorp and they use the same lab as the doctor for FT-3

If you ordered the tests from a reputable lab you should be fine.


----------



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi thanks for reply.

I ordered through Blue Horizon which all NHS labs use I believe so I think it's ok.

Jo xxx


----------

